
Array Thinking – Let it snow - srpeck
https://arraythinking.wordpress.com/2015/12/20/let-it-snow/
======
golergka
Unlike the original video about Life, this one is almost impossible to follow
and understand what's happening

~~~
imglorp
Nah, that's just APL. Normal human reaction.

~~~
fit2rule
I thought it was a pretty nice intro to APL and what you can do with it ..

